#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-10
<OIM> selam arkadaşlar
<OIM> öncelikle sorunu paste yapacak bir adres varmıdır
<OIM> s
<OIM> arkadaşlar http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/ pronlem budur
<OIM> kimse yokmu
<OIM> arkadaşlar http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/ pronlem budur
<OIM> arkadaşlar http://paste.ubuntu.com/705522/ pronlem budur
<mehmetali> OIM: hangi ubuntu versiyonu?
<mehmetali> ya da cat /etc/lsb-release
<mehmetali> gönderebilir misin
<OIM> mehmetali: 11.04
<mehmetali> natty mi?
<mehmetali> 32 64bit mi bir de, o da lazım :)
<OIM> 32 bit ,
<OIM> en iyi boyle olacak galiba
<OIM> oim@oim-laptop:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04" oim@oim-laptop:~$
<OIM> mehmetali: nasıl iyi bozmuşmuyum
<mehmetali> sudo wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64760956/debconf_1.5.36ubuntu4_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i debconf_1.5.36ubuntu4_all.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<mehmetali> şu komutu dener misin
<mehmetali> debconf paketini indirerek tekrar kuracak
<OIM> deniyorum
<OIM> mehmetali: hatalı döndü :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/705544/
<OIM> mehmetali: usr/lib/perl içinde 5.10 kısayol olarak ve 5.10.1 klasörü mevcut doğrumudur?
<mehmetali> locate base.pm
<mehmetali> bu nasıl bir sonuç verdi?
<OIM> mehmetali: düştüm galiba
<OIM> som verdiğin komut /usr/share/perl/5.10.1/base.pm       /usr/share/perl/5.10.1/Digest/base.pm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-11
<_haps_> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<etsw> as
<Kartagis> tg
<etsw> tg ne la
<Kartagis> öylesine
<newzath> selam arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-12
<McQueen> slm
<Kartagis> selam McQueen
<McQueen> arkadaşlar terminal ile bir internet adresinin ns lerini falan nasıl öğrenebilirim
<McQueen> bir komut vardı bunun için ama
<McQueen> tam olarak hatırlayamıyoum
<McQueen> bir arkadaşım göstermişti bir ara
<Kartagis> dig ns <alanadı>
<Kartagis> whois <alanadı>
<McQueen> wow
<McQueen> Kartagis, çok teeşekkür ederim
<Kartagis> bir şey değil
<McQueen> Kartagis, bir sorum daha olacak
<McQueen> ihlara.bel.tr için bir host aldık... ns lerini güncelledik... fakat server not found veriyor
<Kartagis> ne zaman güncellediniz?
<McQueen> server adminleri ısrarla ns lerin güncellenmediği söylüyorlar
<McQueen> beklememiz gerekirmiş.
<McQueen> 2 gün oluyor
<Kartagis> en fazla 48 saat içinde güncellenir
<McQueen> şimdiye kadar hiç 2 gün beklemedik
<McQueen> işin içinde başka bir şey varmış gibi geliyor bana
<McQueen> sanki server tarafında çözmüyor gibi
<McQueen> bunu nasıl tespit edebilirim
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> sorunun global dnslerdenmi yoksa server tarafından mı kaynaklandığını?
<Kartagis> dig ns ihlara.bel.tr +trace ile kimin cevap vermediğini bulabilirsin
<Kartagis> ;; BAD REFERRAL
<Kartagis> ;; Received 242 bytes from 93.89.232.3#53(lin10.isimtescil.net) in 23 ms
<Kartagis> her zaman aynı yerden mi alıyordunuz?
<McQueen> yok, ilk defa burdan alacağız diye tutturdular
<McQueen> sorun server tarafında anadığım kadarıyla
<bisanthe> Merhabalar, s?r?mler aras?ndaki deb paketlerinin birbirlerinden fark? ne?
<bisanthe> yani 11.04 te ?al??an paket? 10.10 da neden calismasin.
<Kartagis> bisanthe: denemek lazım
<bisanthe> Sistemin kararl?l???n? bozuyormu?. ama neden
<etsw> turkce karakterlerin gorunmuyor
<Kartagis> yeni kodlar falan olabilir
<bisanthe> Hepsi deb paketi de?il mi sonu?ta.
<Kartagis> ama debian ve ubuntu da farklı o bakımdan
<Kartagis> debian için çalışan bir .deb ubuntu için çalışmayabilir
<Kartagis> bu arada, etsw'nin dediği gibi Türkçe karakterlerin gözükmüyor
<etsw> ircer diye bi program kullaniyormus ki 13 yillik irc hayatimda duymadim oyle bir program :)
<Kartagis> hmm
<etsw> mobile client sanirim
<Kartagis> ben de duymadım
<bisanthe> Ubuntunun kendi s?r?mleri aras?nda da fark var. hepsi deb uzant?l? olsa bile.
<Kartagis> samsung telefon
<etsw> sim hattin ne bisanthe? uygun bir internet tarifesi soyle bize ya biz de girelim
<bisanthe> Wi-fi den ba?lan?yorum. t?rk?e karakterler i?in kusuruma bakmay?n.
<Kartagis> bilgisayarın yok mu bisanthe?
<bisanthe> var
<etsw> belki disardadir
<etsw> suan nevizadede bira icerken bizi kiskandiriyordur ?
<bisanthe> :) Nerden bildin?
<Kartagis> hafız muhabbet yok galiba burada olduğuna göre Nevizade'deyken
<etsw> :D
<etsw> ip tracker
<bisanthe> Akl?ma tak?ld?, bir soray?m dedim
<bisanthe> Neyse hepinize iyi aksamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-13
<ekin> Ubuntu 11.10 yayınlandı!
<pajero> ne zaman
<ekin> biraz önce
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-14
<nemon82papa> selamlar
<nemon82papa> kimse varmi
<slarikan> ubuntu-tr.net e bişeymi oldu bendemi açılmıyo
<slarikan> kubuntu 11,10 kurdumda
<pajero> nasıl güzelmi
<slarikan> cık
<slarikan> dolphin ölü resmen
<slarikan> depodanda bişey kurulmuyo
<slarikan> flashplayeri kuramıyorum iyimi
<slarikan> aramada çıkmıyo bile
<pajero> ondan sonra linux neden yaygınlaşmıyor dersin
<pajero> senin gibi bir uzman bu haldeyse biz napalım
<slarikan> önce güncellemeye girmek gerekiyomuş
<slarikan> pardus gibim
<pajero> hayret bişeysin
<ekolojik> yahu bende dandik bi laptop var eskilerden kalma
<ekolojik> ubuntu ve türevleri hariç 10 tane linux kurdum
<ekolojik> ama ubuntu çeşitleri kurukmuyor yahu
<ekolojik> kurulmuyor
<ekolojik> en iyi randımanı da debian verdi, onu da sevemedim pek
<Kartagis> debian g
<Kartagis> üzel ama eski
<pajero> bende de yeni hp laptop var bir türlü arch kuramadım
<pajero> farklı dvd cd medyalar
<pajero> usb den kurulumlar
<pajero> olmadımı olmuyor
<ekolojik> belki de arch"ın kendisinden kaynaklanıyodur
<ekolojik> ben ubuntunun kurulamamsına anlam veremiyorum
<ekolojik> cd dönüp duruyor sadece,hiçbir uyarı falan da vermiyor
<Kartagis> kurulum adayı yok mesajı alıyorsam ne yapmam gerek?
<ekolojik> kurulum adayı neymiş anlamadım bile
<Kartagis> installation candidates imiş
<ekolojik> çok açıklayıcı oldu
<ekolojik> herhalde iso cd"sini bulamadı,böyle bir mantık yürütebildim
<Kartagis> apt-get ile kurmaya çalışıyordum
<ekolojik> ne yapmaya çalıştığını ben anlamadım
<Kartagis> benim amacım djvu uzantılı bir dosyayı pdf'e çevirmek için bir şeyler kurmaktı
<ekolojik> malesef o konuda hiç bilgim yok
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-15
<varadero> selam
<slarikan> ubuntu 11,10 kurdum paketini yükleyip klasik yaptım
<slarikan> ama şu anda alt f2 de bişey çıkmıyo
<slarikan> birde tema değiştirmeyi bulamadım ben yahu
<slarikan> pencereleri sağdan kapatmak için hani
<Fatih_M> varadero, pinnnngg :)
<Fatih_M> selam
<varadero> selam slema
<varadero> Fatih_M senin dediğin 1 saatte anlatamam
<varadero> 1 kaç hafta lazım,
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> pfsense'in abc'sine biraz baktım
<Fatih_M> öncelikle yapmak istediğimiz şeyi pfsense ile yapabilir miyiz buradan başlayalım?
<varadero> yaparsın
<varadero> işletim sistemi felan farketmez
<varadero> hepsi yapar onu
<Fatih_M> en çok yapmak istediğim şey yurttaki bütün elemanlara sınırlama koymak
<Fatih_M> benim makinaya ise koymamak
<Fatih_M> 1. traffic shapping
<Fatih_M> 2. download/upload limited
<varadero> okadar basit değil o iş
<Fatih_M> abi gözümüzü korkutma daha şimdiden
<varadero> doğruyu söylüyorum
<varadero> bayağı bir okuyup öğrenmen lazım
<Fatih_M> ne için basit değil peki?
<Fatih_M> 2. si için mi?
<Fatih_M> abi birde bizim yurtta fiziksel olarak ağ bağlantıları biraz karışık
<Fatih_M> pfsense her türlü kurabilir miyiz?
<Fatih_M> yani ethernetlerin bir bacağına direk modem bağlantısı
<Fatih_M> diğer bacağına switch'i taksak yeterli mi?
<Fatih_M> switch'in üzerinden bütün ap'leri ethernet kablosu gitmiyor. Bazı yerlerde AP'lerden AP'lere kablo çekilmiş...
<varadero> yeter sanırım
<Fatih_M> varadero, peki makine olarak ne önerirsin?
<Fatih_M> üst sınır 160 kişi filan nete çıkar ama o da bayağı zor ihtimal herkesin laptop'ının olması lazım
<varadero> uzun iş o
<varadero> böyle anlatamam
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<Fatih_M> bu qos özelliği air4450'lerde yok
<Fatih_M> modem üzerinden ayarlanabilir mi?
<D-Line> iyi derecede php bilen varmiydi kanalda ?
<bisanthe> herkese merhabalar
<etsw> merhaba
<bisanthe> benim laptopta ses sorunu var. şöyle ki, ses yükseltip alçaltırken pıt pıt sesleri geliyor.
<bisanthe> bu neden oluyor olabilir?
<pajero> mic açıkmı
<bisanthe> evet
<pajero> kapatıp denermisin
<bisanthe> tamam, bi dk...
<bisanthe> yine aynı
<bisanthe> şöyle bir şey
<bisanthe> vlc de bir sorun yok
<bisanthe> sesi yükseltip alçaltıyorum, sorun yok
<bisanthe> ama film oynatıcı, banshee, exaile de falan aynı şeyi yaptığımda
<bisanthe> pıt pıt sesleri geliyor
<bisanthe> programda sorun var diyeceğim ama bir sürü programda da aynı sorun olması beklenmez herhalde
<pajero> alsa mı kullanıyorsun
<bisanthe> bunu nasıl öğrenebilirim?
<bisanthe> neyse yaa, iyi kötü idare edeceğim artık. sadece bilginiz var mıdır diye sorayım dedim.
<etsw> laptopun ozelligidir belki?
<etsw> windowsta aynisini yapiyor muydu
<bisanthe> hayır, yapmıyordu
<bisanthe> realtek ses kartı
<bisanthe> geri kalanı intel
<bisanthe> 1.83 çift çek,rdek işlemci
<pajero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure bu linke bir göz at istersen
<bisanthe> baktım
<bisanthe> biraz korkutucu göründü bana.....
<bisanthe> dünya kadar kodu yazıp da elimde olan sesi de riske atabilir miyim bilmiyorum..
<pajero> sonunda ölüm olmadığı için endişe etme bence
<bisanthe> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-16
<varadero> slm
<Fatih_M> selam
<baytarturk> iyi sabahlar
<baytarturk> nasılsınız
<baytarturk> uyumayan birisine ufak bir sorum olacaktı.
<baytarturk> ben 11.10 u yükledim
<baytarturk> gnome 3 ü denedim
<baytarturk> unity den kat ve at hızlı çalışıyor
<baytarturk> ama direk bilgisayarı açar açmaz gnome 3 ün gelmesini istiyorum
<baytarturk> nasıl yapabilirim
<baytarturk> kod vs farketmez
<baytarturk> 1 senelik linux kullanıcısıyım
<baytarturk> ama bu açılış işini tam çözemedim
<baytarturk> kimse bilmiyor sanırım
<etsw> lan kacirdik adami
<alicev> sa
<etsw> as
<alicev> kavga mi oldu?
<alicev> kanal cok sessiz.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-08
<BrozaC> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-09
<BrozaC> slm
<Kartagis> selam BrozaC
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-10
<futureng> slm
<ne14u> selam
<ne14u> arkadaþlar birkaç sorum olacak, müsait olduðunuzda yanýtlarsanýz sevinirim.
<ne14u> en son ubuntu 7.04 kullanmýþtým, yani uzun süredir ubuntu kullanmýyorum :)
<ne14u> amd phenom II X4 945 3.0ghz iþlemcim, 8gm ram'im var
<ne14u> 64bit mi yoksa 32 bit mi tercih etmeliyim? sanýrým 32bitte 4gb'den fazla ram görmüyor
<ne14u> ayrýca flash vb. konularda 64bit sorunluydu en son, halen bu tip problemler var mý? uygulamalarýn çoðunu 64bit bulabiliyor muyum?
<ne14u> adobe master collection'ý sýkça kullanýyorum, dreamweaver, photoshop vs.
<ne14u> wine vb. araçla bunlarý sorunsuz çalýþtýrabiliyor muyuz artýk? (cs6)
<ne14u> windows installer ile deneme yapmaya çalýþtým ama sistem çok hantal geldi. acaba installer ile yükleme yaptýðým için mi?
<ne14u> win7'ye nazaran kaðný gibi oldu resmen, haliyle bir sýkýntý olduðunu düþünmeye baþladým. en son ubuntu denememde exchange mailimi baðlayamamýþtým, o dönemde bu tip sorun vardý, halen var mý acaba?
<ne14u> iþim gereði maillerimi sürekli kontrol etmem gerekiyor, iþyerimdeki bilgisayarýma kuracaðým ubuntuyu da.
<ne14u> fikirlerinizi paylaþýrsanýz sevinirim müsait olduðunuzda, Conqueror Kartagis mrcan rgngl ubuntulog_
<Conqueror> 64 bit kur
<Conqueror> virtualbox üzerinden windows kur
<Conqueror> onun üzerinden de ne çalıştırmak istiyorsan onu çalıştır
<Kartagis> evet, 64bit
<Kartagis> gittim ben
<Conqueror> wine ile filan uğraşma
<ne14u> tamamdýr, virtualbox'ý not ettim.
<ne14u> diðer sorular?
<Conqueror> diğerlerini pek anlayamadım
<Conqueror> /set UTF-8
<ne14u> * /set: invalid parameters
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-11
<Pie-O-My> Merhaba.
<Pie-O-My> Herkes afk mi?
<zulkarneyn> selam
<Kartagis> selam zulkarneyn
<zulkarneyn> ya msn adresimle kamerali gorusemiyorum
<zulkarneyn> emeseneyi denedim, kpidgin denedim. laptoptaki dahili kamerayi gormuyor
<Kartagis> kullandığın istemcinin kamera desteği yoktur
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> skype dene
<zulkarneyn> e skype adresim yok yav su an itibariyle gorusmem lazim
<zulkarneyn> emesene ve pidginde kamera destegi var diye biliyorum
<Kartagis> bir dakika bakayım
<Kartagis> pidgin'de kamera desteği yok
<zulkarneyn> emesene ?
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum, emesene kullanmıyorum
<Kartagis> keşke yardım edebilsem
<zulkarneyn> Kartagis,
<zulkarneyn> amsn kuracagim lakin takildim yardim edermisin ?
<Kartagis> yemeğe gideceğim şimdi, yarım saat bekleyebilir misin? bekleyemem dersen sudo apt-get install amsn
<zulkarneyn> Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti
<zulkarneyn> Bağımlılık ağacı inşa ediliyor.
<zulkarneyn> Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti
<zulkarneyn> N: Ignoring file 'medibuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<zulkarneyn> N: Ignoring file 'paul-climbing-ppa-precise.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<zulkarneyn> N: Ignoring file 'medibuntu.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<zulkarneyn> N: Ignoring file 'paul-climbing-ppa-precise.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<zulkarneyn> E: amsn paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<varadero> slm
<ne14u> selamlar
<ne14u> arkadaşlar exchange mail kullanan var mı aranızda?
<ne14u> exchange mailimi kuramazsam bilgisayara maalesef ubuntuyu kaldırmak zorunda kalıcam.
<ne14u> ElixirVitae,  Kartagis mrcan_  rgngl  varadero
<ne14u> müsait olduğunuzda dönerseniz sevinirim. kullandığınız bi program falan varsa. thunderbird'de olmadı maalesef kuramadım
<varadero> exchange kullanmak istiyorsan
<varadero> evolution exchange eklentisi var
<varadero> apt da bulursun
<varadero> onu kur gerisi kolay
<varadero> mail ekle > exchange
<varadero> de soruları cevapla
<varadero> next e dikkatlice bas
<ne14u> tamamdır deneyim bi, DavMail diye bişey buldum exchange gateway
<varadero> hiç
<varadero> gerek yok
<varadero> kde de gerekir o
<ne14u> tamamdır o zaman
<varadero> ubuntu da gereksiz
<varadero> evo direk görüyor
<varadero> eksiksiz ve güzel çalışıyor
<ElixirVitae> slm
<ElixirVitae> hmm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-13
<BrozaC> slm
<mehmet> konuşmak isteyen arakdaşlar var mı
<gokko> seviyeli cinsel iceriklimi?
<mehmet> bu kanalda cinsel içerikli konuşulmaz ... :)
<gokko> sinir tanima.
<gokko> ben konusabilirim
<gokko> pardus ta epey konustuk. ubuntu da neden olmasin
<mehmet> pardus ta mı gerçekten mi
<mehmet> :D
<gokko> ya birak. sen hic takilmiyomusun allah askina freenode'a
<bose> biri pardusmu dedi
<mehmet> pardusu bilmem ama ubuntu da olmaz ters bunar bize
<mehmet> :D
<mehmet> biz dedik pardus diye
<mehmet> :D
<mehmet> pardus 2013
<mehmet> çıkacak
<gokko> hee, ubuntu youtube lens'te ass diyince zass cikiyo demi?
<bose> anka
<bose> 2013
<gokko> bak bose benim cinsel icerikli konusmalarimi cok sever
<mehmet> hahahhaha :D
<mehmet> ben konuşmayayım yinede
<gokko> cok seri ignore edebiliyo
<bose> konuşma:P
<digitaloktay> aes hepsinin
<mehmet> ignore ne ya?
<gokko> yok ya bu aksam peh horny degilim konusasyim yok zaten
<mehmet> aes?
<gokko> ignore japonyada bir balikci kasabasi
<mehmet> ne ce konuşuyorsunuz siz ya :D
<gokko> japonca iste
<mehmet> türkçe varken başka dile ne hacet
<gokko> belki ben turk degilim
<gokko> yabanci dilim turkce
<bose> http://sebo28.net.tc/
<gokko> iste bu
<gokko> http://gokko.net
<gokko> bende yaptim
<gokko> mehmet sende yap
<gokko> cinsel icerikli bir site paylas bizimle
<command> respect bitchz
<gokko> sup komand
<bose> ras0ir:  hoş geldin
<ras0ir> hosbulduk
<ras0ir> digitaloktay: :*
<command> ♥
<Kartagis> gokko: bu turkticaret.net'in ne boktan bir sistemi var
<Kartagis> dns yönlendireceğim diye anam ağladı
<bose> ras0ir:  nvidia-utils bagımlıgıgı istiyo  arch pardus ama oda kurulu  günceleme yapamıyom ne yapmam lazım
<ras0ir> guncellemek isteyince ne diyor
<gokko> Kartagis para vermek yetmez.
<gokko> cile cekip haketmen lazim
<bose> nvidia-utils bagımlıgıgın saglanamadı diyor
<bose> nvidia-utils=304.51 <- nvidia: could not satisfy dependencies
<Kartagis> gokko: iyi ki benim alanadım değil
<gokko> valla surec yonetimi cok enteresan sirkette. ne desen haklisin
<bose> ras0ir:  napmam lazım
<ras0ir> bilmiyom
<Kartagis> gokko: clickpulse.com'da kutucuklar var ya
<Kartagis> onlara onfocus versen daha iyi olur
<bose> nvidia-utils kurulu ama
<Kartagis> şimdiki başka bir şey sanırım
<gokko> Kartagis sandbox takilermi?
<Kartagis> hmm, zaten onfocus vermişsin
<Kartagis> html5
<gokko> himm. su popup.
<Kartagis> firstname lastname
<command> surname
<gokko> ya popuplarda sorun var. tinybox diye bir jquery addon kullandim
<command> son isim ne la film gibi
<gokko> bazen content gelmiyor
<gokko> bazi browserlarda da gorunmuyor
<gokko> halledicem ama nedense onemsemedim.
<ahmet> selam iyi aksamlar
<command> as
<ahmet> eski bir dagitim olarak Ubuntu 10.04 surekli guncel bir sekilde kullanabilmiyim, cunku yeni cikan dagitimlarda gorsel on planda ve benim isime yaramiyor.
<gokko> ahmet kullanamazsin.
<gokko> onun yerine guncel bir ubuntu ve MATE desktop gnome 2 tadi verecektir
<ahmet> peki nedenini sorabilirmiyim acaba
<command> mint laynaks
<command> bence çogh güzel
<gokko> ahmet tabiki sorabilirsin
<gokko> ornek vererek anlatmak isterim
<gokko> cemalettin diye bir yazilim yaziyorsun
<gokko> cemalettin v1.0 GTK2 ile kodladin
<gokko> gnome 2 nin bazi hedelerini de kullaniyorsun
<gokko> sonra gnome3 release oldu
<gokko> unity cart curt
<gokko> sonra anaa ne guzelmis dedin
<gokko> yazdigin cemalettin'i
<gokko> unity ve GTK3 abilityleri ile zenginlestirdin
<command> linux bence çok rererö
<gokko> sonra v2.0 cikardin
<gokko> noldu cemalettin v1.0?
<gokko> yalan oldu
<gokko> v2.0 icin GTK3 ve unity lazim oldu
<gokko> biz buna geriye dogru uyumlulugun bokunu cikarmamak gerek diyoruz
<BrozaC> harbiden diyormuyuz ben onu merak ettim
<BrozaC> :)
<gokko> ben diyorum
<gokko> :D
<ahmet> anlatmak istedigim sadece cekirdek ve guvenlik guncellestirmeleri istiyorum ben uzun sure program yazicam c++ isim gorsel degil yani stabil uzun vadeli bir sistem istiyorum acikcasi
<gokko> ahmet 9 yil gayet uzun bir sure LTS ler icin
<BrozaC> stabil linux mu olur yahu
<gokko> 10.04 ile devam edebilirsin
<ahmet> debian denedim dun tam benlik abuk subuk seyler yok ama kartimi tanitamadim
<aykut> cemaletin var işte
<ras0ir> BrozaC: pardus kurumsal olmuyor mu
<aykut> stabil linux
<ras0ir> kurumsal bir kere ismi stabil
<oky> beyler şaka bir yana yıl takriben 2008 o zamanlar hızlıyım, vi yazısında :wq anlatıyoruz falan
<BrozaC> ras0ir  hangi kurum un sal i ? :)
<oky> şimdi dergiye baktım hala :wq anlatılıyor
<oky> bundan daha büyük stabilite olur mu yahu?
<gokko> yasasin OSX Server
<ahmet> cemaletin anlayamadim
<gokko> cemalettin v1.0
<BrozaC> vi stabil bir yazilim tabi :)
<BrozaC> ama linux un yazilimi değil her şeyin yazılı
<ahmet> dalgami geciyorsunuz gece gece anlamadim
<aykut> öyle mi yapıyorlar
<gokko> ahmet sorunun cevabini verdik. simdi mevzu geyige dondu
<gokko> bu isler boyle
<BrozaC> eed
<oky> linux dünyası zor
<BrozaC> gokko hiç utanmıyoz da yaşımız kaç oldu :)
<gokko> yasimin adami olamiyorum.
<ras0ir> BrozaC: et balik kurumu kullaniyormus hala
<ahmet> peki ne diyim sagolun genede
<gokko> genedemi
<gokko> cevabini verdik
<gokko> neden genede
<gokko> tatmin olmadinmi ahmet
<gokko> cok nankorsun ahmet
<gokko> nankor AHMET!
<ahmet> yok tesekkur ederim yanlis anlamayin arkadaslar
<BrozaC> ras0ir , koyunlara klasik muzik dinletiyorlardi daha çok süt et versin diye şimdide pardus mu veriyorlamış ?
<ras0ir> maeaehuahea
<ahmet> iyi geceler hepinize kolay gelsin
<aykut> hep böyle bunlar
<command> yalan bu kanal
<bose> haybagımlılıgına
<BrozaC> ras0ir
<ras0ir> efem
<BrozaC> bardus kanalina neden gimiyon
<BrozaC> ?
<ras0ir> ya en son ankaydi enkiydi acayip adamlar vardi
<ras0ir> o yuzden girmiyorum
<BrozaC> acaip adamlar ne zaman yoktu ?
<gokko>  pardus kanka
<hakan83> herkese merhaba
<hakan83> ubuntu 12.04 lts kullanıyorum
<hakan83> ekranlar ayarında Hz seçeneği yok. eskiden vardı. sanırım otomatik kendi seçiyor diye son versiyonda koymamışlar
<hakan83> çözünürlük olarak 1024.768 kullanıyorum. ubuntu yüklenince varsayılan olarak daha yüksek bir çözünürlük sunuyor fakat monitörüm eski oludğundan Hz i yetersiz kalıyor. bu yüzden ben 1024.768 Hz ide 85 olarak kullanıyorum
<hakan83> ekran ayarlarından 1024.768 seçiyorum oluyor fakar Hz değişmiyor.
<hakan83> sorunum budur
<hakan83> xrandr -q  çıktım bu:
<Kartagis> sen kaç kullanmak istiyorsun?
<hakan83> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096 VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 306mm x 230mm    1280x1024      60.0      1280x960       60.0      1152x864       75.0      1024x768       85.0     75.1*    70.1     60.0      832x624        74.6      800x600       100.0     85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3      640x480       100.0     85.0     72.8     75.0     60.0      720
<hakan83> 1024.768 85hz
<hakan83> çözünürlük oluyor 1024.768 seçiliyor ama Hz değişmiyor yani 85hz olmuyor
<Kartagis> xrandr -s  1024x768 -r 85hz
<Kartagis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59621/how-to-change-the-monitors-refresh-rate
<hakan83> bunumu yazıcam terminale
<hakan83> xrandr -s  1024x768 -r 85hz
<Kartagis> oku son verdiğim adresi
<hakan83> vala ingilizcem yok hocam anlayamıyorum
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> bir dk
<hakan83> ama oradaki kodların benzeri anlatımlarla ilgili ubunut forumu araştırdım yapamadım
<hakan83> xorg.conf mudur nedir bir dosya varmış onu düzenliyorlarmış fakat bende o dosya boş çıkıyor :)
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hakan83> sanırım eski versiyonlarda olan bir dosya ayarıydı son versiyonda yok galiba
<Kartagis> ccsm başlat sonra
<Kartagis> composite tıkla
<Kartagis> detect refresh rate kapa
<Kartagis> oraya kendinikini yaz
<hakan83> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  bunu şuan yüklüyor ok!
<hakan83> yükledi bitti
<hakan83> ccsm dediğin nedir?
<hakan83> az önce yüklediğim şeymi
<Kartagis> evet
<hakan83> bende türkçe
<hakan83> detect refresh rate  nin türkçe karşılığı nedir
<hakan83> tazeleme oranını bul mu?
<hakan83> tazeleme oranı  kutu içinde 60 yazıyo onumu kendi isteiğim yapayım?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> bu adrese göre yapması lazım
<hakan83> tazeleme oranını otomatik bul seçeneğini kaldırdım
<Kartagis> s/adrese/sayfaya/
<hakan83> o kurutucuğada 85 yazdım
<hakan83> şuan bi değişiklik yok
<hakan83> yeni başlatmı yasam?
<Kartagis> olabilir
<hakan83> tmm bi yenibaşlat yapazayım
<hakan83> ya eskiden vardı hz seçeneği
<hakan83> mesela Kubuntu da felan ekran ayarlrında çözürlük ayarınının hemen altında hz ayarıda vardı
<BrozaC> slm
<ElixirVitae> slm
<hakan83> herkese merhaba
<hakan83> ekran çözünürlüğü ve yenileme hızı olarak 1024.768 85hz kullanmak istiyorum
<hakan83> xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 85  bu komutla yapabiliyorum fakat her açılışta yapmam gerekiyor
<hakan83> kalıcı bir yolu varmıdır?
<BrozaC> vardır kesinde
<BrozaC> pek X kullanmadiğimdan ben bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> kullandığın desktop ta
<BrozaC> açılışa eklemek için bir yer vardır ekle oraya
<BrozaC> yada xorg.con f editlicen
<hakan83> xorg.conf dosyası bende boş çıkıyor nedense
<BrozaC> boştur oluşturmazsan auto
<hakan83> nasul oluşturcamki
<hakan83> nasıl
<yalin> selam kimse var mı
<hakan83> pek yok gibi
<yalin> sen anlar misin ubuntudan hakan
<hakan83> pek anlamıyorum bende senin gibi buradayım pek cevap yazan yok
<hakan83> senin sorunun nedir. sende yaz buraya sorununu belki gören ilgilenen olur
<yalin> proxy degistirmistim
<yalin> sonra sildim etc/apt icinden ama bozuldu
<yalin> apt-get update yapamıyorum
<yalin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1278015/
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-14
<atinsucunekovboy> slm
<BrozaC> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-07
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> arkadaşlar celeron b800 64 luk görunuyor ama ben 64 luk ubuuntu yu kuramıyorum
<murat_> acaba 64 luk degilmi
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-08
<ka1nsha> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba ka1nsha
<ka1nsha> ubuntu forumlarında olsun çeşitli mate forumlarında olsun araştırdım fakat ben rtl8187 yi kuramadım birde buraya sorayım dedim sistemim mint 15 mate desktop
<ka1nsha> make komutunu verdiğimde autoconf.h yi bulamıyordu bende kernelin içinden autoconf.h yi kopyaladım istediği sizine fakat şimdi şöyle bir sorun ortaya çıktı
<ka1nsha> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic'
<ka1nsha>   CC [M]  /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.o
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:153:22: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:155:23: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:168:12: error: ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:169:16: error: ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: In function ‘rtl8180_tx’:
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:1382:12: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: In function ‘rtl8187_usb_initendpoints’:
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:1588:14: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: At top level:
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:3762:22: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’
<ka1nsha> /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:3862:23: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’
<ka1nsha> make[2]: *** [/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.o] Error 1
<ka1nsha> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187] Error 2
<ka1nsha> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic'
<ka1nsha> make: *** [all] Error 2
<ka1nsha> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic'  CC [M]  /home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.o/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:153:22: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/r
<ka1nsha> tl8187/r8187_core.c:155:23: er
<ka1nsha> ror: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:168:12: error: ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’ undeclared here (not in a function)/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:169:16: error: ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’ undeclared here...
<ka1nsha> ...(not in a function)/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü
<ka1nsha> /rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: In function ‘rtl8180_tx’:/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:1382:12: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: In function ‘rtl8187_usb_initendpoints’:/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L
<ka1nsha> _linux_1041.02
<ka1nsha> 09.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:1588:14: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c: At top level:/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:3762:22: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_probe’/h
<ka1nsha> ome/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187
<ka1nsha> L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.c:3862:23: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtl8187_usb_disconnect’make[2]: *** [/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187/r8187_core.o] Error 1make[1]: *** [_module_/home/ka1nsha/Masaüstü/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012/rtl8187] Error 2make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-he
<ka1nsha> aders-3.8.0-19-generic'make:
<ka1nsha>  *** [all] Error 2
<myusdat> sa
<ogny> Blaguvest: openbox'a gectin mi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-09
<murat> slm bu saatte uyanık olan varmı acaba
<aykut> http://bimaktuel.biz/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/dAMqf.jpg
<desrt> hello.  does anyone here understand english?
<desrt> i am implementing a text equivalence algorithm that is unaware of the origin languages of the strings that it is comparing and i'm wondering how bad it is to treat 'i' and 'ı' as the same letter, for purposes of search matches
<desrt> the reason that i am doing this is because i want to treat 'I' and 'i' as equivalent (ie: ignore case) but i cannot do this without also treating 'i' and 'ı' to be the same, if i also want case to be ignored for turkish...
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-10
<Kartagis> desrt: so, what do you need from us?
<desrt> Kartagis: did you see my question?
<Kartagis> desrt: you didn't ask one
 * desrt repeats
<desrt> i am implementing a text equivalence algorithm that is unaware of the origin languages of the strings that it is comparing and i'm wondering how bad it is to treat 'i' and 'ı' as the same letter, for purposes of search matches
<Kartagis> yes, I saw all that, but I didn't see a question
<desrt> how bad it is to treat 'i' and 'ı' as the same letter, for purposes of search matches?
<Kartagis> desrt: the correct match might turn bad for some words
<Kartagis> I mean returning i for ı
<desrt> i guess that ı is an entirely separate button on turkish keyboard layouts?
<Kartagis> for ex. there is the word sık which means often
<Kartagis> and there is sik which means penis
<Kartagis> yes, it's a separate key
<desrt> ah.  i see, beside the enter key
<Kartagis> no no
<Kartagis> between o and u
<desrt> this is where I/ı is
<Kartagis> of course, that's my layout
<desrt> which is the normal place of I/i on the english keyboard as well
<Kartagis> oh, you were asking about i?
<desrt> and then Ä°/i is beside enter
<desrt> well, i'm asking about I/i/ı/İ
<Kartagis> for my layout, there is enter, comma and i
<Kartagis> to the left
<desrt> so another question then: can you think of any way that i could improve this?
<desrt> keeping in mind that i don't always know the source language of the strings in question
<Kartagis> sorry can't help you with that
<desrt> okay.  i hope you don't mind if i stay in the channel for a little while in case someone else sees the question and knows an answer.
<desrt> btw: we're talking about searching for things like people in your contact list, or applications on your computer... not an internet search... this is the context in which i was asking about 'how bad would it be...'
<desrt> Kartagis: thanks for your help
<Kartagis> desrt: sure, you can stay all you want
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-11
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<yalin> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Kartagis> thiras: selam
<Kartagis> ne vardi?
<thiras> Kartagis, merhaba
<thiras> hallettim ya
<thiras> gzip muhabbeti apache'de
<Kartagis> mod_gzip mi yükledin?
<thiras> yok ya bi site tasidim benim server'a
<thiras> gzip acikmis
<thiras> wordpress
<thiras> giremedik panelede
<thiras> sonrada dosyadan plugini ucurunca girdi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-12
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> ios7 ile gelen güvenllik güncellemesinden artık iphonu 4s'ler ubuntu ya bağlanmıyor
<fnoyanisi> deli olacam
<fnoyanisi> kötü mü kötü
<murat_> slm mınt turkıye adresını bılen varmı acaba
<murat_> slmlr bu gpg kodlarını acaba bır dosyayamı kayıt edcez
<murat_> yoksa konsoldamı gırecez
<ogny> selam murat_
<ogny> gpg kodlari dedigin senin anahtarin mi baska birinin anahtarini mi almaya calisiyorsun
<murat_> debo ekledım
<murat_> bunları gösterıyor
<murat_> as abi
<ogny> sudo apt-key add
<ogny> diyerek key'i ekleyebilirsin
<murat_> sagol abi
<ogny> eyvallah
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-13
<murat> slmlr
<murat> acılısda aramaları iptal etmek için c ye basın dıye bır yazı cıkıyor basmayana kadar acılmıyor nası duzelır acaba
<murat> slmlr
<murat> keys aramaları ıptal için c ye basın dıye bır ıkaz cıkıyor bunu nasıl engellerız acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-08
<turgay> selam
<Kartagis> selam turgay
<turgay> naber ?
<Kartagis> iyidir, seni sormalı
<turgay> kötü :)
<Kartagis> neden?
<turgay> borsa kan kaybediyor
<turgay> altın aşağıya demir attı
<turgay> petrol düşüyor ama petrolüm yok  ordan darbe yemedim
<Kartagis> 800~ mb bir dosyayı açarken vim ölüyor
<Kartagis> ne kullanabilirim sence?
<turgay> Kartagis:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_text_editors   seçimi sen yap istersen
<turgay> Kartagis:  terminal üzerinde mi ?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> nano da ölüyor
<turgay> motorlardan çıkmadımı yardım :)
<turgay> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1591723/linux-text-editor-for-working-with-huge-files
<turgay> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28847/text-editor-to-edit-4-3-gb-plain-text-file
<turgay> Kartagis:  emacs  var
<genctelefon> slm
<Kartagis> selam yaslitelefon
<genctelefon> pardus kanalında kimse kalmamış
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-09
<ujjain> pardus artik yok mu?
<hwpplayer1> merhaba Red Hat Enterprise indirmek için form dolduruyorum da adres kısmına Türkçe olarak mı adres yazayım yoksa street falan mı çünkü düşündüm ki internette street diye bulamayabilirler nasıl olmalı sizce
<hwpplayer1> neyse Türkçe yazayım aratınca çıkacaktır kolaylıkla
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> 3.49 GB'lık olan dosyayı mı indirmem gerekiyor ?
<hwpplayer1> pardon şöyle söyleyeyim : RHEL 7.0 Binary DVD  rhel-server-7.0-x86_64-dvd.iso mı indirmem gerekiyor
<hwpplayer1> neyse ben bir araştırayım teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> biraz daha bakınayım
<hwpplayer1> yanlış bilgi aktarmışım kusura bakmayın doğrusunu anladım şimdi
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> denemiş ve görmüş oldum Fedora'yı sanallaştıracağım araştırmadan konuştum kusura bakmayın
<hwpplayer1> kurdum şimdi sıra yönetmede
<hwpplayer1> öğrenmeye devam :) teşekkürler
<SADIK25000> merhaba.
<SADIK25000> sorularıma hemen cevap alabilir miyim yoksa bekleyeceksem sormaktan da vazgeçebilirim. bir cevap yazarsanız sorucam sorumu?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-10
<xubuntu> s.a
<Guest19891> selamın aleyküm
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-12
<randiman> Selam arkadaşlar
<randiman> Linux rocks!
<randiman> :)
<rohanrhu> selam
<thiras> bootstrap bilen var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-05
<YaMaN> Selam
<YaMaN> postfix hakkında tecrübesi olan var mı?
<YaMaN> bir konuda danışmak istiyorum
<Kartagis> yaman__: buyur
<yaman__> Kartagis: dostum postfix 'i mail gateway olarak kullanıoyrum... bir çok sunucum relay olarak bu sunucuyu kullanıyor ayrıca arkasında 4 5 farklı domain ile mail alımı yapıyorum. sadece bir domain için dışardan gelen maillerde kısıtlama yapmak istiyorum
<yaman__> sadece 2 adet mail adresinden mailler bu domaine iletilsin istiyorum
<Kartagis> ha ornegin support@
<Kartagis> ha ornegin support@'a sadece a@ ve b@ atabilsin
<yaman__> birkaç farklı şekilde yapılabiliyor gibi görünüyor ama kafam iyice karıştı
<yaman__> şimdi örnek mail adresleri ile anlatmaya çalışayım
<yaman__> postfix a.com, b.com ve c.com domainlerine ait mail sistemlerine mail yönlendiriyor
<Kartagis> tamam
<yaman__> a.com ve b.com a gönderimlerde kısıtlama olmayacak
<yaman__> ama c.com a sadece kursad@deneme.com ve kursad@hamdi.com dan mail iletilebilecek
<Kartagis> deneme.com ve hamdi.com sende mi?
<yaman__> evet
<yaman__> yani örneğin
<yaman__> :)
<Kartagis> http://www.postfix.org/RESTRICTION_CLASS_README.html şunu bir oku
<yaman__> okudum da sonuca ulaşamadım :S
<Kartagis> kafan dolu mu şu anda?
<Kartagis> sakin kafayla okumak işe yarar
<yaman__> aynen çok fazla deneme yaptım tek domain için kısıtlama yaptım ama diğerleri de kısıtlandı
<Kartagis> yaptığın denemeleri kaydet
<Kartagis> bunu diyorum ama ben yapmıyorum :D
<yaman__> yapılabilir değil mi istediğim şey
<yaman__> sanki tıkanıyorum bir noktada
<Kartagis> yapılabilir evet
<Kartagis> bir de #postfix kanalını dene
<smile3333> mrb'lar
<smile3333> debiani yuklemeye calistim, fakat yuklemeyi balatirken ekranda tam gorunmuyordu, bunu nasil cozebilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-07
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-10
<Galatasaray> slm
<Galatasaray> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-11
<Guest17526> mrb
<Guest17526> 'lar
<Guest17526> iagno oyununu tarball dan yuklemek istiyorum fakat basaramadim
<Guest17526> yardimci olabilecek biri varmi???
<Guest17526> cunku repo dan yuklersen oyun donuyon
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-10
<torak> Kolay gelsin. Github kullanan var mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<torak> Kartagis: bu yasaklamadan sonra ne yaptin? VPN falan mi satin aldin? Push yapilmiyor cunku?
<Kartagis> denemedim ama IP'sini /etc/hosts dosyasına yazmak işe yarayabilie
<Kartagis> -e+r
<torak> hmm mantikli
<torak> bi deneyeyim bakayim ip ile girebiliyorsun
<torak> girebilirsem ya da ping atabilirsem oyle denerim
<Kartagis> bende yemedi
<Kartagis> heh
<torak> aynen
<torak> ise yaramadi
<torak> kaliteli hizli vpn onerebilecek var mi peki?
<Kartagis> https://www.privatetunnel.com/home/ varmış
<f0und> Title: Private Tunnel | Protect your Internet Traffic with Secure OpenVPN. (at www.privatetunnel.com)
<Kartagis> bir de ssh -D
<Kartagis> bir de sshuttle -r username@server-ip 0.0.0.0/0 (VPD için) varmış
<torak> Kartagis: ipvanish den aldim bakalim
<Dohela> sa
<Dohela> lolololo
<torak> selam
<torak> adam lololo dedi gitti.
<D0H3L4> beyler burda napıyonuz qW:EQW:E
<torak> D0H3L4: sen ne yapiyorsun?
<D0H3L4> siz ne yapıyorsanız
<torak> D0H3L4: biz lololo yazmiyoruz
<D0H3L4> gözüküyomu o da :(
<torak> yes
<D0H3L4> neyse neden herkes pasif?
<torak> D0H3L4: napak? Parti mi yapak IRC'de?
<torak> Bilgisayari acik olanlar otomatik giriyor iste.
<torak> Arada bakiyor insanlar genelde
<torak> MSN gibi surekli durulacak bisey degil IRC
<D0H3L4> hm anlıyorum
<D0H3L4> birşey sorabilirmiyim
<torak> sor
<D0H3L4> daha sağlam chat odalarına nasıl girebilirim :D
<torak> sağlam?
<D0H3L4> aktif insanların olduğu
<torak> Hangi başlığa girdiğine göre değişir farklı kanallar var burda istediğine giriyorsun Onur
<D0H3L4> :O Ä°smimi Biliyorsun :D
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-14
<MBC-TURKISH> sa beyler
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-15
<raxetul> Merhaba herkese, 16.10 da sistem ayarlarında sadece dil desteği simgesi var, diğerleri yok, sizlerde de böyle sorun çıktı mı?
<raxetul> Bir de sistem ayarları menüde yazınca çıkmıyor, launcher daki simge var sadece
<raxetul> Bugün report açmayı düşündüm önce burada sorayım dedim
#ubuntu-tr 2017-10-15
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<command> mrb hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> Nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> Bash on Windows kullanan var mı ?
<command> windows kullanmadığımız için bilgimiz yok hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> Ben aynı zamanda Windows insiderım
<hwpplayer1> Windows için de uygulama yazmak istiyorum
<hwpplayer1> Ne kullanıyorsunuz ?
<hwpplayer1> command : ne bilgisayarınız veya bilgisayarlarınız var ?
<command> bende arch var
#ubuntu-tr 2018-10-10
<ZurnaScrpt262> slm all
<thiras> zurna script ne ya
<thiras> time traveler falan olabilir
